# LDT Frequency? What is this?



## linkin

So in my BIOS chipset options there is a setting for LDT Frequency. Currently it is set to 5x, i have no idea what it's for... any ideas? I'm just about to reboot for a few pics.

EDIT: Pic


----------



## linkin

bump.


----------



## StrangleHold

linkin said:


> bump.


 
On your board its a Nvidia link between the northbridge and southbridge, not for sure if it connects to any other bus now since the nForce 4 chipset, probably not. LDT = Lightning Data Transfer , old name for Hypertransport.


----------



## linkin

right, thanks. my board uses the nForce 650i chipset, so it still does something I'd assume? I've never touched the setting so i can't say.


----------



## StrangleHold

Dont know if it still works, depends on how stable the LDT bus is. When overclockng it raises the LDT bus to. So setting it back to X4 = 800mhz. might help with stability if your running a high FSB.


----------



## linkin

I'm running 1450FSB if it counts. I have not budged it from the 5x settings. I've just diagnosed one of my memory sticks as faulty so I'm kinda busy getting that fixed up right now.


----------



## linkin

wait... how can i have hyper transport if this is an intel board?


----------



## StrangleHold

linkin said:


> wait... how can i have hyper transport if this is an intel board?


 
 Its not Intel, its a nvidia feature. Hypertransport is a open standard, not fully owned by AMD. Nvidia decided to use it as a link between the N/S bridge. Guess they used the old name to keep confusion down.

 Founded in 2001 by technology leaders Advanced Micro Devices (AMD), Alliance Semiconductors, Apple, Broadcom, Cisco, NVIDIA, PMC-Sierra and Sun Microsystems, current Consortium members include more than 60 industry-leading companies and academic institutions across the globe. Consortium membership is open to any company interested in royalty-free licensing of HyperTransport technology and the HyperTransport trademarks for commercial use
http://www.hypertransport.org/default.cfm?page=ConsortiumAboutUs

http://www.hypertransport.org/default.cfm?page=ConsortiumCurrentMembers


----------



## linkin

Right. So should i fiddle with the setting or not running 1450fsb, ram in unlinked mode?


----------

